# Paul Daley Signs With Bellator



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Paul ‘Semtex’ Daley announced on The MMA Hour that he has signed with Bellator. Daley, who has gone 11-4 since being banned from the UFC in 2010, will return to Bellator after one bout with them in 2012.
> 
> ‘Semtex’ joins a welterweight division with the likes of War Machine, Joe Riggs, and Douglas Lima.
> 
> Daley has also gone 4-0 in kickboxing in 2014.


And So it begins.... good signing by Scott Coker... I'd love to see him fight Lima.

Source >>>>>>> http://www.toothlessmma.com/paul-daley-signs-with-bellator


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome. Paul Daley imo was the best unsigned fighter in the world.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

That is a good signing, better then most of the names that have been getting brought up the past few weeks for Ballator. Daley is very dangerous to all at WW. If he wins his way to Koreshkov or Lima, that will make for a decent fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think Daley KOs Lima.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This was a no brainer signing for Coker. They have worked together in the past. And Daley is an abosolute wrecking machine. 

Glad to see it.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Good signing by Bellator. They also signed Melvin Manhoef. Coker is doing well with these 2 additions.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Love Melvin, but he is average overall to put it nicely. Still hope he knocks some heads off.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The best WW KO artist in the world imo.

When he clips you, its nap time.

Heres his last fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I still haven't gotten over the fact we never saw Daley-Alves in the UFC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I still haven't gotten over the fact we never saw Daley-Alves in the UFC.


Man I honestly think Daley would have mauled Alves...

I would have loved to see Daley/Lombard


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

onip69 said:


> Good signing by Bellator. They also signed Melvin Manhoef. Coker is doing well with these 2 additions.


Now there is a fight i wanna see....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Now there is a fight i wanna see....


Did Manhoef move down? I know he was a 185er. Man I'd love that fight too.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't hold your breath. Paul won't fight Manhoef, they are friends. Believe me we tried to put it together. Also Manhoef is a MW, Paul a WW. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Don't hold your breath. Paul won't fight Manhoef, they are friends. Believe me we tried to put it together. Also Manhoef is a MW, Paul a WW.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


 Upsetting post of the year award.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Bellator get the fight on then BAMMA will be subjected to my ridicule


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Did Manhoef move down? I know he was a 185er. Man I'd love that fight too.


Yea, fought his last fight there. Against Man Cyborg Santos.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Whoever said Daley-Lombard is the winner.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Daley is a great addition, hope he doesn't get put against a half-decent wrestler


----------

